

Nokia to delay Microsoft Windows Phone beyond October - ukdm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/feb/16/nokia-windows-phone-microsoft-delay

======
Synaesthesia
In this analysis (Horace Deidu), it's predicted that the first Nokia WP7 phone
only ships in 2012. [http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/14/who-will-buy-the-
next-150-m...](http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/14/who-will-buy-the-
next-150-million-symbian-smartphones/)

Apparently the minimum time to develop a new product is 12 months. That may be
so, but Nokia aren't necessarily starting from scratch. They already have many
phone designs, the expertise and they already have a pre-made OS.

I guess it depends on how unique they want to make their new WP7 phones.
Surely they could just slap something together really quickly? (I'm thinking
an N8 with a different OS or something)

